# summer sausage



## bill ace 350 (Dec 18, 2016)

Mixed 10 pounds of summer sausage on Friday evening, stuffed yesterday and back in the fridge until this morning. 2 2.5 pound chubs and 10 8 ounce chubs.

Smoker temp is around 45 degrees, so I threw 10 pieces of sharp cheddar on the top rack and the sausages on the racks below  it. 

Using hickory/apple mix in the amnps, been smoking about 5 hours now. 

Plans changed,  so I won't be able to fully cook/smoke the summer sausage today. 

Question is, can I pull it, refrigerate it and finish in the next couple of days?

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes ...Wrap it saran real good to keep in the moisture and not let the casing dry out. Smoke when your ready


----------

